# blood in female cats urine??



## sofi (Apr 4, 2006)

Ok, now we have solved the whole puking up food thing by feeding her wet food and her hard food on a dinner plate all spread up, I am ready for my next question.

She keeps getting a re-occuring urinary infection where she will go pee and there will be blood in it, then she will get out of the litter box and a piece of bloody jelly will fall to the ground. she will also not use the litter box as she has to urinate frequently

I have her on clavamox right now, 1 morn, 1 night and she will be going to the vet AGAIN on monday. We will have to leave her over night to get a urine sample as she would rather use my carpet than go in a strange litter box.

My husband is ready to "take her out back" as she is peeing on the carpet in the corners of my house and we have a fairly new house. Any ideas on what it could be??

I am not so sure it is crystals as she is on royal canin preventative for crystals as my male cat had them...I am at the end of my rope with her...she is sitting beside my on the floor right now and has not stopped licking herself for about 15 min.... :x


----------



## Lissan (Mar 27, 2006)

Another option is to give your cat BARF....it requires that you do some studies about nutritional requirements...but I think it's worth it. 

I hope you cat get well.


----------



## sofi (Apr 4, 2006)

*blood*

I dont think a raw diet is an option..I dont have enough time to do that. So from the post, try and get as much meat as possible, stop feeding dry food, get the teeth cleaned (they arent that bad, but will do anyways) and no veggies or carbs???? :? I think I have it....

Now to find the right wet cat food......I had some posted for me on my last topic but I dont recognize any of the names of the foods...I live in canada, any ideas? I will also go back to that post and write them down to see if they can be ordered???

Sofi is on her way to the vet tomorrow...I hope it is crystals and not a stone but I have a feeling it is the later. So xrays and maybe surgery...she is going to become a very expensive cat quickly. hope for the best.

Any ideas on the wet food would be great...


----------



## sofi (Apr 4, 2006)

*blood*

meowmie:

These are the foods that were listed to me before::
innova, merrick, natural balance, felidae, wellness, nutro natural chicken....

What do you think of these ones???? or are there better ones.?


----------



## aaron (May 29, 2004)

Meowmie, Can you provide me info or links on Wellness causing uti's? I started feeding canned Wellness to my cats 3 years ago after my male had a blockage, and Iv'e never had a problem since. I feed alot of the turkey/salmon flavor too.

Thanks
Aaron


----------



## aaron (May 29, 2004)

Meowmie, Thanks

Aaron


----------

